# Polar Lights What's New & Coming Soon



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello all, 

I was just on the PL site to see if it had been updated. It Has!

The "What's New" page shows a "2004 Pontiac GTO Snap Kit" and "Star Trek Nemesis Scorpion" (which has a pic and discription for the 1/1000 TOS Enterprise snap kit). I am assuming (never a good thing) that they have released more snap kits but titled it wrong! :freak: 

The "Coming Soon" has lost April completely, May has the "2005 Ford GT" and June with two. One is the "2005 Pontiac GTO Drift Car" and second the "1:1000 Star Trek Enterprise NX-01". 

Does anyone know what happened to the rest of the April releases, especially the 1/350 Enterprise refit?  

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PL makes _*CARS!??! *_:freak:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

petseal said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the rest of the April releases, especially the 1/350 Enterprise refit?
> 
> Later, Petseal :wave:


It was discontinued...

Scottie


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott Hasty said:


> It was discontinued...
> 
> Scottie


 :freak: What ?!?! :freak:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Calm down, everybody. He's just yanking your chains. If it had been cancelled, there'd be about 18 pages of threads ranting about it already.


----------



## danny39 (May 2, 2003)

Maybe this is a good sign that the kit is coming out next week.I checked monstersinmotion and they got the kit being released on April 15.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

justinleighty said:


> Calm down, everybody. He's just yanking your chains. If it had been cancelled, there'd be about 18 pages of threads ranting about it already.


Said nothing about cancelled, I said discontinued. How can one discontinue something that has never been released....  

And, yep, yanking your SHORT chain. I thought I'd just interject a bit of fun [on my part]. And, seriously guys, I'm looking forward to this kit, but loosen up. Another thread about "IT'S NOT OUT AND IT'S APRIL FIRST!" is silly, redundant and just plain st#$id. Relax and be patient.

You make the most geeky look like James Bond.

Still love you guys!

Scottie


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

[shudder] I'm alright.............. I'm o.k. :thumbsup: [shudder]


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

LOL! Yeah, lets hope that's a typo....after all the hype surrounding the refit, you'ld figure they would know the difference by now.


----------



## wlpowell (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am glad. I got my money ready and when it comes out, I will buy 2 of them...

Build one, and keep one..

William


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

You would think they would market a kit they plan on releasing. It's not even on their upcoming release page!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

After all the talk a while back about this being a short run, I preordered two Refits - one for me and one for my friend in Wales.

(I'm still hoping to find a few at Hobby Lobby during a 40% off sale, though!!!)

Larry


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

danny39 said:


> Maybe this is a good sign that the kit is coming out next week.I checked monstersinmotion and they got the kit being released on April 15.


Wait a minute! Isn't that when taxes are due!?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yes... The IRS imposed the date on PL so that Trekkies wouldn't forget to do our taxes because we were busy building models with functional warp drives!

Also, I just e-mailed PL asking if the 1:1000 1701 on the "What's New" page is a mistake and it's supposed to be the 1:350 refit. I was polite about it, I said "Or is it just wishful thinking on my part? Sorry to be annoying, but you make such great models and I need my fix  " So if it is a mistake, it's been brought to their attention. Unless of course they don't read their e-mail daily or something...


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Refit Blues*

Well here is something i have been wondering? When they say the release date is April 15th do they mean the refit will be shipped to the stores that date, or shipped from China on the 15th, or do they mean that is the date that the stores will be authorized to start selling the refit if the latter is true that means the refit is either already at the stores but in some back room just waiting to be put on the shelves or standing by to be shipped out to those of us that pre-ordered. either way looks as if it will be a bit longer than April 15th before we get out dirty grubby paws on this kit.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott Hasty said:


> And, seriously guys, I'm looking forward to this kit, but loosen up. Another thread about "IT'S NOT OUT AND IT'S APRIL FIRST!" is silly, redundant and just plain st#$id. Relax and be patient.
> Scottie


Well, I am sorry if my thread started a another "refit" dilemma, as that was not my intention! 

I was trying to point out that…

1: April seems to have disappeared from the PL pages. 
I was still under the impression that the refit is still on schedule but was looking for conformation. The consensus here is April 15, which is great with me. (Actually I would not mind another delay as I have to pay income tax this year)


2: There is a new release of the TOS Enterprise snap kit called the Nemesis Scorpion (strange but true).
Thanks to "guartho", and his email, this appears to have been corrected and it seems my first thoughts were right. The PL site now shows it as the "1/1000 Enterprise Snap Kit" so it must be another run of this kit. The third if I am not mistaken!
and finally…

3: That the 1/1000 Enterprise NX-01 snap kit is scheduled for release in June. 
This one surprised me the most for two reasons. I knew it was "in the works" but, until now, did not know when it was "planned" (subject to change?) for release. Didn’t like the show but I love this ship so another one is welcome! And, so far, no one on this thread has said anything about it! I find that interesting! 

Anyway I am sorry if I got anyone’s dander up about the refit. 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Actually I can't take credit for that. They changed the Scorpion thing pretty quickly as I never even saw it. I just e-mailed them because I couldn't think of an explanation for pimping the 2 year old kit on the front page, but if it's been out of production for awhile or something I guess that makes sense. I'll let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

they shipped from China and should be somwhere near North America at this point. I've heard of getting a 'demo kit' so it must be in the wholesale process.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I is tho confuthed...*

This is new on their website: http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/news_details.php?articleid=650

Now is that a new kit, or a repress of the existing 1/1000 enterprise snap kit?

I'm assuming the above is seperate from the June release of the 1/1000 NX-01 snap kit mentioned here: http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=737

..which I didn't even know was coming out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's the existing 1/1000 snap kit, Otto.


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm betting that their marketing people put the "wrong" NCC-1701 kit on the page. I'm almost certain they are referring to the refit. It's the only thing that makes any sense.

I hope...


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Epsilon said:


> I'm betting that their marketing people put the "wrong" NCC-1701 kit on the page. I'm almost certain they are referring to the refit. It's the only thing that makes any sense.
> 
> I hope...


 
PLEASE! I find it extremely difficult to believe that they would make mistakes like that! :roll:Especially since RC2 took over! 

(I have to stop now as I am having a hard time typing due to the lack of oxygen to the brain. Can’t stop laughing at my own silly joke. Need Help…to late…I just pulled something!) 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Personally, I think Dave is yanking your chains and having some fun at your expense. Love to see some you you guys' blood pressure....  

Scottie


----------



## danny39 (May 2, 2003)

heres a reponse I got after I sent a email to RC: Good day,

The model kit is scheduled to arrive in our warehouse by April 12th and they should be on store selves two weeks later. 

Best regards, 
RC2


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

gee... that's pretty plain, isn't it.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*My god! What were you thinking!*

I mean, you just ASKED Them???


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Otto69 said:


> I mean, you just ASKED Them???


What a concept! 

Edge


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

danny39 said:


> heres a reponse I got after I sent a email to RC: Good day,
> 
> The model kit is scheduled to arrive in our warehouse by April 12th and they should be on store selves two weeks later.
> 
> ...


 Could they be any more vague?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Damn, that's really pushing it for me. Now I have to find out what the university does with packages that arrive for people who don't live there anymore.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I'm sure glad you got that e-mail danny. Until I re-read this thread I was beginning to get seriously concerned since it's been several days since the refit dropped off the PL website RADAR entirely. I just hope they knew you were asking about the refit and not this new press of the 1:1000 1701.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been in touch with my contacts at RC-2.
The Big NCC-1701-A kit IS in the country.
RC-2's Warehouse / Distribution center is in Illinois (I believe) They bring product from the Port of Arrival to that DC and ship to their customers from there.

Dave


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Oh my god!*

You mean Elvis is IN the building?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Behold.. the Viking came down from on high and spaketh... The people rejoice...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

YEEEE-HAAAWWW! :hat:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

*pant pant pant*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, just got really excited... :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

The Big E is here?!?!?!?

>Swoons<

*THUD!*

:lol:


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

dave,

do you know if they then ship to the uk from that warehouse ?

or do they ship separately to uk ?

i have pre-ordered through comet miniatures.

cheers


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I feeel happeeeeee.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Yeah, fine, whatever. So when's the 1/1000th NX due?

Jim


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

June, but that date hasn't slipped several months yet so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

what's this ?? PL makes space ships ? next ya'll will be tryin' to tell me they make cars too . 
hb


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Someone needs to duct-tape me to this here chair or else I'm headed for Illinois!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the info Dave!! :wave:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

WHAT?!?! No "THE REFIT IS IN THE STATES" threads?

Come on John P. tjhis one is up your alley....  

Scottie


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave said it all. No need to reiterate it. (though I've emailed it to everybody I know!)


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Well gentlemen... I'm IN Illinois, so if someone would be so kind as to provide me with the address of the warehouse... something could be arranged. :dude:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I ordered two from Doll/Hobby, tonight. hope I'm not too late...

...as I hear the first run is completely sold out!!!!!

Scottie


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I heard that too. I ordered both of mine from D&H as well... I hope they get enough to fulfill the orders the have so far.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Scalehobby.com is taking pre-orders for $54 with free S/H. http://forums.scalehobby.com/index.php


----------



## haro genki (Apr 13, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but this is my first time waiting for a model kit release... (I usually just buy the stuff as I see it)

How long does it take until the "second" run begins? I ordered from my local Hobby Shop a few weeks ago. (end of March) So I don't think I'm in time.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

be optimistic . a second run is probably already in the works . 
welcome aboard Haro .
hb


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Am I the only person excited about the new GTO's and the Ford GT??? C'mon guys!!
Polar Lights makes Star Trek?? 
Chris


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

IF the kit has indeed sold out this quickly there will certainly be another container on it's way as quickly as the factory can produce the kits.
I would not be shocked to find out that the first shipment is sold out!

As a matter of fact I'd be real pleased if the first shipment has already been sold out (especially in light of the fact that I was the guy at PL who sugggested we do this thing)!

Remember the important words here are IF IT ISOLD OUT!

Dave


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't help thinking that a few of these in the attick would be solid gold on ebay in a few years.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> IF the kit has indeed sold out this quickly there will certainly be another container on it's way as quickly as the factory can produce the kits.
> I would not be shocked to find out that the first shipment is sold out!
> 
> As a matter of fact I'd be real pleased if the first shipment has already been sold out (especially in light of the fact that I was the guy at PL who sugggested we do this thing)!
> ...


Dave,
If this sold out, will you get a much deserved bounus? Or be the team lead for a 36" TOS 1701?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wait for it!*

What if the license expires before the second run like it did on Captain America?


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

If this kit does as well as projected, I'd bet that we haven't seen the last of the 1/350 line.Who knows, maybe they'll give the K'Tinga the green light...or better yet, a Connie!

Dave


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Whats a Connie?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

An old airliner famous for its three-tail rudder.

http://www.swrfi.org/images/CONNIE%20copy600.jpg


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

guartho said:


> An old airliner famous for its three-tail rudder.
> 
> http://www.swrfi.org/images/CONNIE%20copy600.jpg


 
LOL...a pre-pre-pre pilot version!


----------

